# Super Lemon Haze Feminized



## ozman (May 7, 2009)

OK got my new beans today,gonna use paper towels and ziplock bags to germ them in,seems to work for me 

Will post more pics when I go to place in cups after germing hehe cant wait already 

:watchplant::lama:


----------



## astrobud (May 7, 2009)

ill be wacthing this one. i have one two weeks in flowering, looks ok so far. ill have to put a pick in my gj  in a day or so 
may the green be with you


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2009)

Whats your setup gonna consist of OZ?  Lighting? Grow are size? etc


----------



## ozman (May 7, 2009)

Hey Hamster Lewis,
I have a 2x8 ft grow and veg area in a  closet,I have 4 dual tube 40 watt floros,plus fans and timers.
In my flower room I have a 4x4 setup with 1000watts of digital light HPS,I am currently running a 9 site module ebb and flow with the capabilitie to upgrade to a 18 site with just a res change and 2 more modules ready to go when I get the clones going hoping to run Super Skunk in a SOG on a 45-50 day cycle for a total of 36 sites in a 4x4 area about 7.5 feet high,
I use Gen Hydro 3 part nutes and pinapple rush in my flower res and for all my pots also.
Oh and Im also buying my water from a grocery store in town it is RO water averages 15 ppm on tds and 5.1 on ph.My well water even going thru a 6 stage RO system isnt fit to grow with neither me nor the dog can drink it with out getting sick 
Want more specific info lemme know,I only work 3 days a week,(damn recession anyways),so I have lotsa time on my hands lol.

Here is some pics of my current flower area Ihave some WW,ans some Ice,ans some Snow White fem. and I think some Snow White reg. seed, Fems,all going at once,there are 8 WW in the hydro atm and 1 in a 8 inch pot,3 Snow Whites Fem. in soil or soiless mix  and 1 reg Snow White in soil mix,the leaves and plant structure look like the femmed Snow Whites so Im assuming lol I know I know,I know wha happens when you *** u me lol
Well Later all,
Happy Green Mojo To All


----------



## ozman (May 7, 2009)

Yea Im stoned  R U ? lol

:watchplant::lama:


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2009)

Lookin really nice and green... good work bro...


----------



## ozman (May 9, 2009)

Well my beans cracked last nite,I thought I should let the root get a little longer so I waited til this morning early to plant them,nice white roots,now the waiting game lol.
I just hope they split the shell without my help,Im always terrified if I have to help split the shell that I will hurt the little seedling.
So anyways heres some pics of the start    




:watchplant: :lama:


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

nice work man,
looking nice and green!


----------



## skallie (May 9, 2009)

hi ozman you really should use potting soil for seedlings its especially for seedlings and has like no big chunks of driftwood or crap in it just nice soft soil that the seed will grow in very fast.

its not that importatnt tbh

dont worry about the seed cases/shells they will fall off of their own accord in a week or less.

ps looking good btw and is lemon haze the lemon skunk greenhouse sells as its gorgeous i sampled some last dam trip and my favourite to date alongside ssh

skallie


----------



## Vegs (May 9, 2009)

I'll be keeping my eyes on this thread because this is a variety I have been thinking of picking up soon. I'll be curious just how long it takes to flower. Judging by those pictures you'll have some nice pics of that SLH soon enough. =)


----------



## ozman (May 12, 2009)

Woo Hoo,
They are up and growing,no longer germing they are now seedlings.
The  one on the right has a partial white leaf where I had to split the shell wasnt cracking and the other one was already off so I split it this morning before work.
They look good and healthy we are off and running with this grow now.



List of strains in veg.
White Widow,Aurora Indica,AK48,Ice,Super Skunk,and Super Lemon Haze,also have a bagseed that tastes nice and has a killer buzz so I will keep it going as well.
Here is pics on the SLH so far 

:watchplant: :lama: :watchplant:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 12, 2009)

Lookin good. How did you split the shell? I've used plyers and the slightest bit of pressure would crack 'em. My first 'test seed' I totally annhilated. Haha. Live and learn! Your grow is looking great ozman. Plenty of strains equal a very interesting grow.


----------



## ozman (May 12, 2009)

Hey MeNtAlPaTiEnT,All I do is get my tweezers in where it splits for the stem and let them open up and split it off and since they are spreading out and not in they dont normally cause any damage,or if I can I get my thumb nails at the edges and pull them apart,but im always scared to death when I have to do that,it is way to easy to pop the head off the seedling.
And we dont want to do that do we lol

Happy Green Mojo To All


----------



## ozman (May 13, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> hi ozman you really should use potting soil for seedlings its especially for seedlings and has like no big chunks of driftwood or crap in it just nice soft soil that the seed will grow in very fast.
> 
> its not that importatnt tbh
> 
> ...


Hey Skallie, I got my seeds from worldwide marijuana seeds,and yes the seeds are greenhouse supply  SLH is crossed with lemon skunk  Hoping itis as good as ive read about.


----------



## ozman (May 16, 2009)

Weeeeeee,ok 1 week today they be looking good the 1 leaf on the 1 I had to take the shell from is doing ok.
One is smaller it is about a day behind the other.

Need to get some pics up of my super skunk and rocklock plants.




:watchplant: :lama: :watchplant: :bolt: 



:bump: :bump: :bolt: :bump: :bump:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 16, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> Hey Skallie, I got my seeds from worldwide marijuana seeds,and yes the seeds are greenhouse supply  SLH is crossed with lemon skunk  Hoping itis as good as ive read about.


 
Great site, I have been happy with them as well.  I didn't get anything through them from Green House, but I think I will try them next, I hear lots of good things.


----------



## Raidernation (May 16, 2009)

hi ozman im thinking of using the same setup 4x4x6 grow tent but with a aircooled 600. ebb&flow or maybe aeroponics...what do you think of the fog system?
Did you build your own ebb&flow table or buy it?Can i see the system i want as many sites as i can get and im going to be vegging clones for 2 weeks then into flower.We seem to be doing the same thing so if you can please show me the whole setup if you have time. ill be starting my grow journal in about 2 weeks.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 16, 2009)

lookin good lookin forward to da product


----------



## ozman (May 17, 2009)

Hey Raidernation,Im not running a (table) I built my system from pvc and 2 liter bottles,Im using hydroton for my media,right now I only have 1 module setup and running,when I get my clone problem taking care of I hope to be pulling 9 plants approx. every 2-3 weeks,with a total capacity of 36 sites in a 4x4 area,depending on how the super skunk and rocklock look in bloom I may rebuild my setup to a 48 site system.
If I can keep them in size like I have most of mine now in it,I will be able too. hehe.
My goal is at least a lb. every 2 weeks or so,its a lofty goal but I think acheivable.
Im not too sure about fog,Ive played around with it some last year when I was trying to make decisions on my grow,I didnt spend the hundreds of dollars to ge the real nice fog unit with a fan,I bought a 6 head fogger,and it wouldnt move enough fog around without a fan to suit me so I went with my 2 liter bottle ebb and flow system.
Ive enclosed a pic of a new module almost ready for the room,need to paint the pvc and paint my bottles(gotta keep the light out,light is our friend and our enemy)lol.


----------



## Raidernation (May 27, 2009)

hi ozman im still trying to figure out how to navigate this site i was trying desperately to look for your grow journal manually but figured out that i can just click my name and look for my posts.
And lemme say wow im glad i did,like the setup and like your goal of 1lb every 2 weeks even more!Im assuming your gonna throw clones in every 2 weeks so they finish at different times.Wouldnt the taller clones take up the light from the smaller ones?
Im thinking of going with drugs-forum.com/growfaq/1273.htm this kinda setup just a flood table with rockwool cubes covered with mylar seems pretty easy.
Good luck to you my man hope to be seeing you hit your goal of 1lb every 2 weeks!!


----------



## Raidernation (May 27, 2009)

actually i might just copy your setup,i like the idea of lb every 2 weeks instead of waiting a agonizing 2 months for what i was thinking of getting at most 2 lb's to finish haha i hope you dont mind


----------



## ozman (May 27, 2009)

erm... maybe a little but I think with a light mover it wont be a issue plus I will be putting clones in every 2 weeks SOG style 
since they will be in different modules with the light mover shouldnt be to much of a problem if it becomes a problem I will address it then,but I dont see a big one yet.
I will be running super skunk with a stated flower time of 45-50 days they are sensi seeds so should be close.Im thinking to maximize my production I will havta redesign my setup to get more plants per square foot.Right now Im running 9 sites in a 2x2 module,4x9=36,9 plants every 2 weeks or so 2 onces per plant = 18 oz. I think it is doable 
To run a true 2 week cycle I will have to run a 8 week flower plant,not sure what that will be yet,I havent had a 8 week plant yet out of 9 different varieties,aurora,northern lights,ww,ice,ak47,afghani,and a bagseed that is nice.I have superskunk and rocklock and super lemon haze going now.
Would like to get some more strains and hopefully find a good 8week plant


----------



## Raidernation (May 27, 2009)

i want to find the fastest flowering strain too but stealth is an issue and super skunk doesnt sound very stealthy at all.SLH is out too cuz of the long flowering,but i want to try some of that =)
If you dont mind can you tell me how you deal with the heat issues and also smell.
also how long you veg for before you flower.and do you clip the bottoms to get single colas?
and with that 1000w and your layout im sure you'll reach your goal.


----------



## ozman (May 30, 2009)

Hey Raidernation,as for as heat issues go I just vent to my living space and vent from there for heat for now,when it gets a little warmer the ac will have to deal with it.For smell I havent had too much of a problem yet,I figure I will have to get a scrubber if it gets to bad.
As far as vegging goes until I learn what the strain does I just assume they will triple in height so I start bloom when it will fit my ceiling height at full size.I do clip most of the small bottom branches it allows the plant to concentrate on the top cola and in sog thats what you want.
You might check into giga bud for a shorter flower time.Im going to after I run some of my ss and slh,so many strains so little time...........


----------



## Raidernation (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey ozman! Do we get an update? haha 
I would really like to see how your system is turning out.
I know i said something like 2 weeks like 2 weeks ago but personal probs got in the way.
But Im planning now how to build the flood table to my exact specs.I dont know if you saw that link i sent you but thats basically what Im gonna do table,rockwool cubes,and mylar to cover it.
I havnt been around, since they first came out with the original lowryder on o.g. but im assuming it is a auto?anay way lets see how its going!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 9, 2009)

hey Oz- looking good man. Lemon Haze is on my list of strains to try so I will definitely be following along. And I wonder how many people on this board have one of those HTGSupply lighters :laugh: I know I do.


----------



## ozman (Jun 9, 2009)

OK OK OK lol
I will post some pics in a bit of how they are looking,they looking pretty bomb tho.


----------



## ozman (Jun 9, 2009)

OK Here they are,Their is 1 that I pinched the top of and 1 I left a la natural.
Wont be long I will be able to clone them soon,or at least Im hoping.
Kinda like the coco potting soil mix,dont water as often,havent noticed any problems with the extra holding capacity of the coco.


----------



## ozman (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey GG I was wondering if anybody would reply about the lighter lol,you made my dismal day better for that thanx man.






:watchplant: :lama: 


:bump: :bolt: :bump:


----------



## ozman (Jun 9, 2009)

OK Raider,here is some pics of my e&f system it is in week 12 no trichs are amber yet,the sample I smoked last week was great,was smooth and soft,and very high,with some couchlock to it.I feel the pineapple rush has helped smooth out the smoke.The 1 I was smoking that didnt have any pineapple rush to it was harsher even tho it was grown in soil.Same nutes only in soil and no pineapple rush........  The 1 single that is almost done is a ak 47 been in flower 9 weeks now no amber triches yet either the other single plant not finished yet is snow white.



:watchplant: :lama: 

:bump: :bolt: :bump:


----------



## ozman (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey GG,maybe we need to do a poll on those lighters ? lol


----------

